# CRITIQUE - Walnut Vase



## NickWelford (27 Mar 2007)

An endgrain hollowed vase made from green walnut. About 12 inches tall. Treated with a vinegar/wire wool wash to colour it. Danish oil finish. Inside painted matt black. Was a large chip on the rim, so I made a feature out of it.


----------



## nickson71 (27 Mar 2007)

Very nice ...... I like the Chip feature too


----------



## Paul.J (27 Mar 2007)

Nick.
That is a lovely piece  Even with the chip.
If you hadn't have said there was a fault who would have known.
I wouldn't :shock:
How did you do that anyway :?: 
Lets see some more.  
Paul.J.


----------



## NickWelford (27 Mar 2007)

Ah, but there isn't a fault any more - now it's a feature! I just outllined where I wanted the cut to go and cut it with a coping saw.. Sanded smooth.


----------



## ctb (27 Mar 2007)

Cannot criticise that piece, it looks perfect Nick well done

Chris


----------



## Bodrighy (27 Mar 2007)

That's a really nice piece of work Nick. I have spent a fair bit of time browing through online galleries for ideas and inspiration and there are a lot of pieces selling for a lot of money that have 'bits missing.' Maybe they are all modified chips and not originally thought out designs. :-k 

I think I said in another thread that I am a firm believer in serendipity, Don't reckon your piece would look half as good without that gentle slot in it.

Pete

Edit:
If you have turned it green isn't there a chance of it reshaping or is that something that you are counting on?


----------



## PowerTool (27 Mar 2007)

Shape,proportions and finish all look good to me. Like the "feature" as well - looks like it's meant to be there.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (27 Mar 2007)

*Nick* do I take it you only applied the 'Ebonising' solution to the small areas top and bottom, or is it a case of it only taking heavily in these areas.

The shape I like, the character split, I as a turner, being the cynic I am, would immediately think, 'that's a disguise' but you see this often in much praised pieces on display at major events and as a piece it works well and IMO enhances rather than detracts from the basic form.

You say you have painted the inside Black, I do not know if in reality it is as obvious as shown in the 'photo but to me the colour density seems uneven and if I was to handle the piece it would 'jar' a little, if it is so perhaps spraying it with an ebonising laquermay give a more even finish.

Or is it just light reflections, in which case a more matt finish may be better.

I personally like to see either of the two extremes, Full Gloss or Dead Matt, not the variation that can occur due to differing absorbtion or reflective levels.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mar 2007)

An absolute stunner!!!


----------



## Mark Hancock (27 Mar 2007)

Nick

A nice piece with nice lines to the curves and I like the finish.

As it's a decorative vase (I'm presuming you don't intend to fill it with water and flowers :wink: ) you could maybe have used a narrower base - this can give a more elegant line to the form.

Regarding the base a trick I was taught when training is to turn a small step on the base about 2mm in and 1 to 2 mm high. This helps the viewer's eyes separate the work from the surface it's sitting on and lifts it up.

I realise you had to work with how the chip was on the rim so I don't know the extent of the damage but to my eye the line you have cut into the vase is at conflict with the grain pattern. By that I mean the lines of the incisions are going across the lines of the annular rings. By cutting into a piece following the grain direction it leads the viewer down the work.


----------



## paulm (28 Mar 2007)

Wow, great feedback Mark, very useful pointers.

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## wood yew believe it ! (28 Mar 2007)

nick, what a wonderfull piece of work, it would have been nice without the "fault" but with it, i think has added more character, love it!
atb dave


----------



## TEP (28 Mar 2007)

A beautiful piece of work Nick. I LIKE IT!!!


----------



## duncanh (28 Mar 2007)

Very nice shape Nick. I may have been tempted to make the base a little narrower but it also works as it is.
As Chas mentioned, the black inside doesn't seem to be uniform and perhaps needs another coat.
Removing the chip was a good idea but would it have been possible to align the cut and sculpting with the grain rather than cutting through it? Then it might have looked more like a natural edge turning.

Duncan


----------



## NickWelford (28 Mar 2007)

Wow - thanks Guys, what a lot of interesting comments, worth putting the piece up for crit.

Responding generally - 
Yes, the black inside could do with another coat. The ebonizing wash was all over the outside, but 'takes' on the heartwood much better - more tannin I guess. LOML prefers without the ebonizing, but I really think it brings out the grain pattern more. Must try it on some oak burl sometime to see what happens.

Two reasons for the interior being black - when turning it, I just couldn't get the inside walls as smooth as the outside, and the black disguises it somewhat. Also, I think it sets off the outside better.

Looking at it now, yes, maybe it could do with being slightly narrower in the base, although I'm happy with it as is. The tip about a slight step underneath is good - I'll try that in future. Also, it never occurred to me about the grain pattern and cutting the inlet that way. For some reason it felt right to do it the way I have, but for the reasons given, following the grain would have made a better piece.

I prefer a silk type of finish to my pieces, although I do shiny and matt also at times. High gloss probably never. 

This is a very useful exercise - I am certainly learning things from it and I'm sure others are also. I look forward to more examples being posted.


----------



## MrJay (28 Mar 2007)

I like it. Does it leak?


----------



## joekid (15 Dec 2007)

nice one


----------



## woodturnerEric (30 Nov 2010)

thast a great looking piece of turning,its good to see someone turning a fault to an advantage,well done,regards, Eric


----------



## Blister (30 Nov 2010)

Nick

Nice subtle shape , 

Timber choice is good with the added interest of the knots and carving / cutting 


How have / did you finished of the base ?

Thanks for showing us


----------



## monkeybiter (30 Nov 2010)

I like the overall shape, that slender barrel-like shape seems to present the grain for inspection.


----------

